# Gefährlicher Trojaner: Bundesamt fordert Internetnutzer zu Selbsttest auf



## sascha (11 Januar 2012)

*Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) rät allen Internetnutzern, ihre Rechner so schnell wie möglich auf den Trojaner “DNS-Changer” zu überprüfen. Dazu gibt es eine spezielle Testseite.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...fordert-internetnutzer-zu-selbsttest-auf-5415


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

http://www.dns-ok.de/



> Hinweis: Für die korrekte Durchführung dieses Tests dürfen keine Proxy-Server in den Einstellungen Ihres Webbrowsers aktiviert sein.
> Weitergehende Informationen zu der DNSChanger Problematik finden Sie unter www.botfrei.de, bereitgestellt durch eco - Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft e.V. .


Ich sag nichts dazu. Kostenlose Werbung in der Tagesschau. Prima.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2012)

ist schon eine gute Sache, aber ich mag die halt nicht. Denkt Euch also Ironietags dazu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2012)

Übrigens gab es ja in diesem Zuzsammenhang Festnahmen
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2011/11/malware-click-fraud-kingpins-arrested-in-estonia/
Unter den Festgenommenen sind namhafte Leute...


> Estonian authorities arrested six men, including V.T. , 31, the owner of several Internet companies that have been closely associated with the malware community for many years. *T. previously headed EstDomains Inc.* a domain name registrar that handled the registrations for tens of thousands of domains associated with the far-flung Russian Business Network.


Von ihm aus kommt man via die "Rove Digital" zu Herrn P.Vr.
Letzterer war in den Jahren 2002/2003 offenbar einer der "VIPs" unter den Kunden eines gewissen R.L.K. und der Firma Crosskirk/EBS. Damals verdienten offenbar die einen ihr Grundkapital für weiteres kriminelles Tun und die anderen ihr Grundkapital für einen Börsengang. Die Behörden schauten zu - in St. Petersburg ebenso wie in Hallbergmoos.
Schade, dass solche Informationen wegen ihrer zu hohen Komplexität untergehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2012)

P.S.: Wer spricht russisch?
http://www.google.de/search?num=100...:crutop.eu&oq=redeye+crosskirk+site:crutop.eu


----------



## BenTigger (5 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> P.S.: Wer spricht russisch?


Ich... Nastrowje


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich... Nastrowje


Womm.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2012)

Pass auf, sonst nehme ich Dich ernst und gebe Dir Spezialaufträge...

wie steht "redeye" zu Crosskirk? Какова взаимосвязь между "redeye" и "crosskirk"?
www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&safe=off&site=&q=crosskirk+redeye+site%3Acrutop.eu&oq=crosskirk+redeye+site%3Acrutop.eu
Какие русские работают с EBS?
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=ebs+site:crutop.eu


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2012)

Aber wenn es ein Witz war... Kuck hier, da bleiben kaum Fragen offen.


> Wenn Sie mit einem Mann namens R... K... in EBS oder CrossKirk zu tun haben, kann man nicht trauen keinem seiner Wort
> ...
> Dieser Mann ist ein Lügner
> ...
> Lesen EBS AG noch am Leben *fünfmal profitabler als alles andere*.


Da klingen die Russen, als wären sie im jagin


----------

